

Ask HN: Where do you discuss old articles? - steilpass

When I&#x27;m reading articles I often check with HN for reactions and discussion. This works best for recent articles. Old articles (like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8874499) don&#x27;t allow commenting anymore. Where do you discuss those?
======
reasonnw
As new articles get on average very few comments don't expect people
discussing old comments. Perhaps you can reformulate the content in a new
setting and gain attention. With 10 million post in HN is no wonder millions
are sleeping for ever.

~~~
steilpass
Basically I just want to comment on a good article that came to my attention.
If this triggers further discussion fine. If not not problem. I don't want to
artificially reformulate anything.

I am wandering if someone else has this need as well. And what they did in
this case.

------
brudgers
If you want to say something about an article, writing a blog post is a way to
spark further discussion. If it's interesting, it will spark a discussion on
sites like Reddit, etc.

------
Tomte
Resubmit.

~~~
steilpass
As the example above ([https://michaelfeathers.silvrback.com/microservices-
and-the-...](https://michaelfeathers.silvrback.com/microservices-and-the-
failure-of-encapsulaton)) this doesn't change anything. I still can't comment.

~~~
Tomte
Where is the resubmitted story?

If HN just redirected you to the old story, append ?resubmit=hn or something
similar to the URL.

Obviously, you should only do this if the original story is old, maybe a year
or more.

~~~
steilpass
> append ?resubmit=hn or something

Ok I thought HN was smart enough to re-open comments or something for old
stories.

Personally I don't like this workaround. Because we now have several threads
for the same article. And tools like Hacker News Sidebar [0] don't work
anymore.

But granted for my original question this is probably the way to go.

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sideba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sidebar/ngljhffenbmdjobakjplnlbfkeabbpma)

